# Turkeys VS. Pork Neck Bones - Which should I try next?



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

*Turkey neck VS. Pork Neck Bones - Which should I try next?*

Hey guys,

I ordered a case of turkey necks and Pork Neck Bones to be picked up tomorrow morning. The turkey necks are $1.27/lb unfortunately, and the Pork Neck Bones are $0.85/lb, which is a bit of relief. 

Anyhow, which should I try feeding next for there next protein source? I've been doing the chicken back and chicken leg quarters for just about 3 weeks now, and things have been going amazingly well. So I think its time to start thew new source of protein. 

So watcha guys think? It'd be nice to be able to use the pork neck bones more often since they are obviously much cheaper, ya know?

Anyway, let me know what you guys think.

Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I did turkey necks after I finished my first few weeks of only chicken. The dogs loved them. 

Then after a week of turkey (and still feeding chicken) with no problems I moved to pork.

So glad to hear that things are going well! :biggrin:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the reply. Things have been going WONDERFULLY. I'm so happy about feeding raw now.. its amazing. I'll give the necks a try first to see how it goes.

Thanks again!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Do the turkey necks. The pork neck bones are A LOT of bone and practically no meat. Thats the reason they are so cheap. I don't feed them for that reason. If you already have some, go ahead and feed them over time.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, the pork neck bones need to be fed with another pork source as they are pretty much all bone, I don't feed these because of the odd shape of the bones, maybe pick out the best ones when your ready to start pork, but definitely want to go with the turkey as the next protein source. Good luck and its great that things are going nicely.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Ah man! I wish I knew about the pork neck bones not having much meat before I ordered them...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I always try to encourage new people to read through the old raw feeding threads, I know that this has been discussed about the pork necks and its amazing the info that you will find by reading others questions and answers.


----------



## mindy (Sep 16, 2010)

i was told that pork neck bones were good for a fasting day. it gives the dog something to work on but not much food. i don't do fasting days now but i was thinking it would be good to do pork neck bones maybe once every 2 weeks or once a month. i just have to find some!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, I'll try giving them the pork neck bones once a week. I'm going to have to give them those outside though, I have a feeling. They are pretty big. Look fairly meaty, so I dunno?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Well, I'll try giving them the pork neck bones once a week. I'm going to have to give them those outside though, I have a feeling. They are pretty big. Look fairly meaty, so I dunno?


it depends on how they're cut --- pork necks...grocery stores tend to band saw them....so we don't use them for our dogs...all those angles and sharp edges...

here's a page of what i would feed if i could find it 

Google Image Result for http://www.wlpork.co.za/images/products/pork_neck_boneless_1080.jpg

pork was third on our list.....but only because we were the ones who had a hard time because we didn't do it right the first time....so time moved very slowly for us....

turkey necks were next for us...and then chicken backs with turkey meat
then chicken meat with turkey necks
then mix and match
then chicken backs and pork
then pork ribs and chicken
always keeping a known protein whilst introducing an unknown just in case there was an unlikely insensitivity...
and on and on we went.....slowly but surely, step by step, until here we are, feeding lamb tongue ....i still get a giggle from that.

and we still feed a known with an unknown so we can assess reaction if there is to be one.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Good info and advice, magicre. I'm going to remember that when we get to our next protein. 

I don't know who is more excited about that, me or the dogs.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

The time I bought pork neck was back when Max thought anything on offer ought to be completely consumed and I was not happy with that cut. Glad your bits are large, the one he had was a pound or so I think. That size doesn't work for a mini meal for Max! Now he usually will leave excessive amounts of bone and that generally means 40-50% of the bit is tossed out. You can balance that waste by considering how extremely fun stuff like this is to eat.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, the turkey necks were a huge hit!  They loved them. BIG, however, took FOREVER to eat his. He couldn't even finish his. So, now I cut his up for next time cause he couldn' finish the whole long neck. He literally worked on it for over an hour.  But they did well eating them!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Well, the turkey necks were a huge hit!  They loved them. BIG, however, took FOREVER to eat his. He couldn't even finish his. So, now I cut his up for next time cause he couldn' finish the whole long neck. He literally worked on it for over an hour.  But they did well eating them!


That's awesome news! I am so glad they loved them. :biggrin:

It took my two a while to get through a turkey neck the first time they had one too. 

Be sure you don't cut the necks too small...don't want to make them into a choking hazard. You either want to make sure they are big enough so they can't be swallowed whole, or that they are cut up small enough to go down their gullet without getting stuck. My 5 month old BRT just recently swallowed a turkey neck whole....I am thankful it didn't get stuck and cause a problem.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I just bought pork neck bones for the first time yesterday. I got them for something like $.55/lb for a case from my meat guy. I figured that was a small price to pay to add some more pork besides the pork liver they get, and if they were super boney I could feed them with beef heart. They are not at all what I was expecting but some of them are very meaty, which surprised me because of what I've read here about them. I made sure to cut out any sharp pieces of bone while I was sorting and packaging and they didn't have any issues eating them last night. These are the largest bones the dogs have had so far and they really seem to enjoy them. They'll get them once a week with heart from now on. That's my experience with pork neck bones.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Good info and advice, magicre. I'm going to remember that when we get to our next protein.
> 
> I don't know who is more excited about that, me or the dogs.



somehow, i think you guys are neck and neck LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Well, the turkey necks were a huge hit!  They loved them. BIG, however, took FOREVER to eat his. He couldn't even finish his. So, now I cut his up for next time cause he couldn' finish the whole long neck. He literally worked on it for over an hour.  But they did well eating them!


BIG will get better at this....in a few months, he'll be a different dog.

how are his teeth?


----------



## mindy (Sep 16, 2010)

magicre said:


> somehow, i think you guys are neck and neck LOL


hahahaha! :biggrin:


----------

